# Cinco Bayou and Shalimar Bridge 5/30



## Tmrunner (Mar 8, 2014)

Well my luck had to change eventually, and it did last Saturday. Me and my brother in law hit the water around 9 after grabbing 4 dozen live shrimp from salty bass. We launched from the boat ramp by the Whataburger in FWB. My plan was to hit every dock in hopes of finding trout or redfish. About 10 minutes in, right after complaining that this spot sucked I hook my first Sheepshead. Now I can relax because I didn't get skunked. 

Turns out the fish decided to relax as well, so we swing by a park and meet our wives so the kids can ride the kayak for a bit. Then we decide to try our luck targeting Sheepshead at the Shalimar bridge. No luck, but the rain was coming in and the tide change was stirring up the black drum. We both hooked up on a big 24"+ fish on light shimano 3000 tackle. We haven't mastered the art of netting our own fish and so it was interesting trying to get the fish in the boat. We both lost a couple right at the boat, but we were having a blast. 

At about 2pm we are out of bait and my brother in law convinced the wives to bring us more! We swapped out our catch of 3 fish for another 2 dozen shrimp and we were off again. The water grew calm and the bite died so we decided to hit the Yacht club and follow the docks home. Well rather anti climatic he caught a lady fish and a catfish. I hooked a specked trout and it broke me off on the piling and cruised right by us really slow lol.

All in all it was awesome for a couple of newbies to go out and show the wives that wasn't a complete waste of time. The Black Drum was delish, almost couldn't taste the worms!

Oh everything was caught on live shrimp hooked through the tail with jigheads. 

Also forgive my huge post I'm still excited and I actually get to contribute instead of just read what you all did :thumbup:


----------



## H-MANEOD (Jan 15, 2015)

Nice, I've never had much luck at the Shalimar bridge, glad you did. Were you jigging the shrimp off the bottom?


----------



## Tmrunner (Mar 8, 2014)

Not really jigging, just letting it sit there. I'm working on my patience and its paying off.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

scrimps catch it all . nice report


----------



## Lloyd88 (Jan 10, 2014)

Nice drums. I haven't caught any of those things in a while.


----------

